# She gives me her backside!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

If you are on the floor, Danny will be sitting in your lap. Jasmine always backs in as her greeting. It's because she loves to have her butt scratched. Jasper doesn't do it for some reason, probably because he is so timid.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

too funny, Roxy does this too. she loves to have her bootie rubbed.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Rusty does this and loves to have his back scratched over his hip area.. he does the cha cha.. we have been saying do the cha cha while he is doing this hoping one day he will do this on command, LOL. Penny will step OVER your hand and want her tummy scratched or rubbed. My bridge Golden, Buckwheat would take turns and knew the words.. we would say give me your butt, he would , then head, then butt.. etc. butthead?? It was very cute any way.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I guess Misty loves to have her backside scratched too!! I think its cute...and I love it when she sits on my lap!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jules does this also! We call it the boogie woogie and he moans and groans while you are scratching as well!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep, nothin' like a good butt rub!

Our Penny always sits so we can scratch what needs scratching. She starts out with her back to us, then turns so I'll scratch her chest and shoulders. Then she'll turn so I rub her side, then the other side.

It all ends with her sliding to the floor on her back for a long tummy rub!

Do they know how to 'play us' or what!:smooch:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have three back butt scratchers here too. They will sit on my lap if I am on the floor.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Brody is the one to do this at our house! He just LOVES for you to scratch his backside, and groans with all his funny little noises! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruiser is the one here at my house.....


----------



## CharmedOne (Sep 2, 2008)

Chloe loves her butt scratched so much that she will squeeze through my legs so only her butt is showing if I look down while standing.

Only problem with this is that she tries to do this with everyone and for folks like my Mom who are short, they practically get lifted up off the floor. LOL

All three of my goldens love a good ole hiney rub.


----------



## kirst1 (May 30, 2008)

Poppy loves this. She'll go down on her two front paws and sit in front of you until her bum get scratched!!!!!! The she likes to try and get her head round to help you!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Summer loves her butt scratched, too, but if I sit on the top stairs of the porch, she will come up and sit w/ her back to me on the next step. She likes me to reach around and give her a big hug and love on her. I just love when she does this!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Maggie always does this, lol...she loves her butt and hips rubbed...kind of strange but I love her all the same


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Yep. got those types here too.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy does this too. Although she comes up to me, waits for me to lift my right leg, and then she squirts under it and stops so that her back is to me. And what she's waiting for is a full body hug. I absolutely LOVE it when she does this. After she's gone under that right leg, I lift it over her entire body so that I am able to fully wrap her in my arms and hugggg away. She loves it too!! Then I scratch her chest and mane... this is our mommy daughter time!!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I've always just thought of it as good doggie manners. I often have the nicest dogs down at the dog park greet me this way... I've always assumed they sort of half expect me to sniff their butt first... I give them a scratch instead. Its sorta like them giving you their trust and respect by allowing their back to be turned toward you. Both Sid and Sophie do this occasionally to us but Sid especially often offers his butt to dog friendly strangers... he also offers his big head in their lap too ...this is Sophie's preferred greeting as well. Whenever a strange dog offers his/her butt to me as a greeting I always tell the owner "Your dog has very good dog manners"... yea, then I inevitably find myself having to explain that comment. Oh well, it just what I think the butt-greeting means....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Why do they do it? 'Cuz it works! If you never pet or paid attention to them when they did it, they'd stop. However, b/c it gets attention, the behavior is repeated!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Holly is our butt waggler here...LOL She gets by hubby and backs up waggling and rooo roooing to him...which he starts scratching and saying "there's my girl...there's my girl" so yeah it's been reinforced here..LOL Memphis is the tummy guy...he will sit in front of you, and when you go to scratch his neck, he takes his paw and makes room for you to tummy scratch, and if you don't do it, he will take his paw and push your hand to his tummy, then flops down ready for his tummy scratches...during which he lets a low growl while doing the golden smile...LOL  Gotta love 'em


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel is the one to do this in my house. He looooves a good butt scratch!!!

Willow prefers a whole body rub while rolling over and over in a mad wiggle!


----------

